# Cooking rice the night before



## kevo

Guys, your input on the above please?

Just been told that cooking rice the night before and eating it the next day is a big risk food poisoning wise???

I have been doing it for ages and not had any probs, dont really want any either!!

Whats the best way to minimise any risks?


----------



## SD

kevo said:


> Guys, your input on the above please?
> 
> Just been told that cooking rice the night before and eating it the next day is a big risk food poisoning wise???
> 
> I have been doing it for ages and not had any probs, dont really want any either!!
> 
> Whats the best way to minimise any risks?


Cook it, rinse it thoroughly in cold water to cool it down, then put it in an airtight container and fridge it immediately (it must be cool to go in the fridge).

This will keep it safe to eat for three days.

SD


----------



## kevo

SD said:


> Cook it, rinse it thoroughly in cold water to cool it down, then put it in an airtight container and fridge it immediately (it must be cool to go in the fridge).
> 
> This will keep it safe to eat for three days.
> 
> SD


Thanks SD, swift and to the point :thumb:


----------



## mikep81

Eating old rice is a big food poisening risk, but not if its within a few days. I think re-heating rice more than once is bad but you'll be fine to eat it the next day, as long as its refrigerated and kept in a container/bowl with cling film.


----------



## kevo

mikep81 said:


> Cooking old rice is a big food poisening risk, but not if its within a few days. I think re-heating rice more than once is bad but you'll be fine to eat it the next day, as long as its refrigerated and kept in a container/bowl with cling film.


Cheers Mike. I eat it cold anyway, CBA reheating!


----------



## Magic Torch

I cook it, leave it to cool at room temp, put it in the fridge. Next day take it out at 6am....leave it in my bag all morning then eat it at 12 then 2pm.....never been ill LMAO

I keep some in fridge for 2-3 days too...no worries for me


----------



## kevo

Magic Torch said:


> I cook it, leave it to cool at room temp, put it in the fridge. Next day take it out at 6am....leave it in my bag all morning then eat it at 12 then 2pm.....never been ill LMAO
> 
> I keep some in fridge for 2-3 days too...no worries for me


Lol, TBH I have been keeping mine tubbed on my desk next day and not had probs but I googled it and its a biggie risk wise so will do it properly from now on!


----------



## Stooob

Same.

I just heard the whoel food poisoning lark was about reheating it, and it releases spores similar to anthrax, but turn you into a zombie...


----------



## Syko

Just done a quick google search and found this



> Q: Will cooked rice give you food poisoning if it's not stored in the fridge?
> 
> A: Yes, rice can contain bacteria that survive the cooking process.
> 
> When it comes to food poisoning most of us know the dangers of undercooked chicken or seafood left out of the fridge for too long, but rice can also leave you with more than a full belly.
> 
> You can get food poisoning from rice if you don't store it in the fridge after cooking.
> 
> What makes you sick is Bacillus cereus, says CSIRO food microbiologist Cathy Moir. These bacteria produce toxins that will give you a mild vomiting illness shortly after you eat the contaminated food (sometimes it only takes 30 minutes to get sick).
> 
> Bacillus cereus is commonly found in the soil and sometimes in plant foods that are grown close to the ground - such legumes, cereals, spices etc...
> 
> If foods are cooked and handled correctly Bacillus cereus isn't a problem, but in dry conditions - such as those found in a rice packet or spice container - Bacillus cereus remains present as spores. The spores remain dormant until you add water, then presto they germinate and grow.
> 
> Unfortunately the cooking process doesn't kill the heat-resistant spores or the toxin produced so once the rice is cooked the bacteria grow and thrive in moist, warm environments.
> 
> So if you're not going to eat rice straight after you've cooked it, then you need to store it in the fridge - as soon as possible, but definitely within four hours. Refrigeration won't kill the bacteria but it will slow down its growth - any uneaten rice should be thrown out after three days in the fridge.
> 
> Moir says this type of food poisoning is less frequent now than it was in the 1970s, when fried rice was a common culprit.
> 
> "Restaurants would cook steamed rice one day, then leave the rice out overnight to cook as fried rice the next day - so it had been sitting around for a day and the Bacillus spores had germinated, grown and produced the toxins.
> 
> "When the fried rice was cooked the toxin wasn't destroyed, then the customer consumed the rice and was sick. So there were plenty of outbreaks," Moir says.
> 
> "With the health authorities identifying the cause and educating the restaurateurs, the incidence of this type of food poisoning quickly decreased."
> 
> The best way to avoid food poisoning from Bacillus cereus and other - often nastier - bacteria is to always cook and store food safely.
> 
> Keep hot food hot (above 60°C) and cold food cold (below 5°C). Throw away any cooked and/or perishable food that is left out of refrigeration for more than four hours.
> 
> Wash your hands before and after preparing food and before eating
> 
> Cook food properly. Cook poultry, minced or boned meats, hamburger patties, sausages and stuffed meats right through until all juices are clear.
> 
> Separate raw and cooked food in your fridge. Store raw food covered at the bottom of the fridge. Don't allow raw foods to touch or drip on ready-to-eat food.
> 
> Keep kitchen and utensils clean. Wash boards, utensils and work surfaces between use for raw and ready-to-eat food.
> 
> So the next time you're preparing your work lunch, think about whether or not the rice from last night's takeaway is really a good idea.


Good read, didnt know that


----------



## Stooob

Syko said:


> Just done a quick google search and found this
> 
> Good read, didnt know that


WAhaha! i was right! minus the anthrax and zombies haha. :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Cook rice.....bang in freezer.....take out of freezer whenever.....bang in microwave.....simples


----------



## Magic Torch

I'll I read was blah blah blah....fridge is like 45 steps from my desk.....when I eat 3-4 times when at work thats 135-180 steps a day I dont want to take....."I'm still standing better than I eva did...."


----------



## JB74

oh well that means i can still eat my left over chinkys the next day


----------



## kevo

Magic Torch said:


> I'll I read was blah blah blah....fridge is like 45 steps from my desk.....when I eat 3-4 times when at work thats 135-180 steps a day I dont want to take....."I'm still standing better than I eva did...."


LOL :laugh:

Not sure if I should rep for an Elton quote!!

Even though I do like most of his stuff


----------



## pastanchicken

Never had a problem. Though I do put it in the fridge as soon as it's cool and make sure it's heated through the next day when I eat it.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Buy packs of the Uncle Bens stuff.

There's loads of flavours and it only takes 2min to heat in the microwave (if you have access).

Not the cheapest option but very convenient.


----------



## kevo

Gsedge1 said:


> Buy packs of the Uncle Bens stuff.
> 
> There's loads of flavours and it only takes 2min to heat in the microwave (if you have access).
> 
> Not the cheapest option but very convenient.


Nah, I'm a pikey, costs enough as it is! :laugh:


----------



## asmustard

i keep it for up to 5 days. (in the fridge)

Reheating it over and over again is when you get problems. thats why you shouldnt re-heat and eat rice from takeaway places and restuarants as you dont know if they have cooked fresh or re-heated. Bacillus cereus is bad ass!!!


----------

